# System.MissingMethodException: No parameterless constructor defined for this object.



## s1nn3rj0n (Mar 30, 2011)

When I turn on my computer I get a window that says,

(The application was unable to complete an operation.

Under details it says,

System.MissingMethodException: No parameterless constructor
defined for this object.
at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceImpl(boolean publiconly,
Boolean skipVisibilityChecks, Boolean fillCache)
at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type, Boolean nonPublic)
at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type)
at i.a(String A_O, Type A_1)
at DDNi.CenterStage.profile.a(UserBO A_0)
at DDNi CenterStage.Settings.b(String A_0)
at DDNi.CenterStage.Settings.c0
at DDNi.CenterStage.CenterStage.i0
at DDNi.CenterStage.MainWindow.MainWindow_Loaded(Object A_0,
RoutedEventArgs A_1)
at System.Windows.RoutedEventHandlerInfo.InvokeHandler(Object
target, RoutedEventArgs)
at System.Windows.EventRoute.InvokeHandlersImpl(Object source,
RoutedEventArgs Args, Boolean reRaised)
at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseEventImpl(DependencyObject
sender, RoutedEventArgs args)
at System.Windows.UIElement.RaiseEvent(RoutedEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.BroacastEventHelper.BroadcastEvent
(DependencyObject root, RoutedEvent routedEvent)
at System.Windows.BroadcastEventHelper.BroadcastLoadedEvent
(Object root)
at MS.Internal.LoaderOrUnloadedOperation.DoWork()
at
System.Windows.Media.MediaContext.FireLoadedPendingCallbacks()
at
System.Windows.Media.MediaContext.FireInvokeOnRenderCallbacks()
at
System.Windows.Media.MediaContext.RenderMessageHandlerCore
(Object resizedCompositionTarget)
at System.Windows.Media.MediaContext.RenderMessageHandler
(Object resizedCompositionTarget)
at System.Windows.Media.MediaContext.Resize(ICompositionTarget
resizedCompositionTarget)
at System.Windows.Interop.HwndTarget.OnResized()
at System.Window.Interop.HwndTarget.HandleMessage(Int32 msg,
IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
at System.Windows.Interop.HwndSource.HwndTargetFilterMessage
(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean&
handled)
at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr
wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(object o)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall
(Delegate callback, Object args, Boolean isSingleParameter)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen
(object source, Delegate callback, Object args, Boolean
isSingleParameter, Delegate catchHandler)

What does this mean and what can I do to fix it?
Thank you to anyone who can help me with this I'm not good with computers.


----------



## s1nn3rj0n (Mar 30, 2011)

It is a *AMD Core Line* window


----------



## clbauman7 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am having the same problem with my computer. I suspect it is not AMD however because I have Intel.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## mae08ph (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello, I'm having the same problem this message kept on appearing I'm using sony vaio laptop intel core i5 M480, windows 7. Intel HD Graphics, Installed memory 4 GB.

I wonder what is causing this. 

Thanks.


----------



## clbauman7 (Apr 6, 2011)

I did a little research on the error, but couldn't find much. It is from a program called Vaio Messenger, made by DDNI. What exactly it is I am not sure. My husband said it is a messaging program like yahoo, etc. Although, again I am not exactly sure what it is. Sony suggested it as a download, so many of us did, but it is not a required program to run our computer. You can simply remove it from your computer.


----------



## s1nn3rj0n (Mar 30, 2011)

I dont have a Sony. I have a custom built computer from Cyberpower with no Sony parts in it.
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB PCI Express Graphics
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
ASUS M4N68T-M V2 Motherboard


----------



## s1nn3rj0n (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that has replied so far.


----------



## s1nn3rj0n (Mar 30, 2011)

I do not have VAIO messenger or any other Sony programs


----------



## clbauman7 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is really odd. The error we were getting is exactly the same. Mine came from "Vaio Messenger" I'm sure someone here will be able to help you figure it out. Good luck!


----------



## khilla1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the same exact message on my Sony i7core
Windows 7 Fseries Laptop :upset:
Anyone have a clue how to get rid of it ???
Think I'm gonna try disabling Vaio Messenger for now :4-thatsba


----------



## clbauman7 (Apr 6, 2011)

I called sony and they said it is the Vaio Messenger program. This is not required to run your computer in any way. I uninstalled it several months ago and have had no problems since.


----------



## khilla1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks . I will try it ray:


----------



## amir_af98 (Nov 14, 2011)

s1nn3rj0n said:


> When I turn on my computer I get a window that says,
> 
> (The application was unable to complete an operation.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1tR3gul8r (Jan 17, 2012)

This method exception is associated to DDni software commonly used in Center Stage Applications that allow for pc's to send info to other devices such as televisions. You can end the errors by uninstalling the DDni software associated to your pc such as VAIO messenger or Oasis2go. Once uninstalled restart and use a registry cleaner such as CCleaner to wipe the registry so that no other errors occur.


----------



## daealston (Feb 22, 2012)

Found the solution to the problem posted by Sony Support. Go here:
http://www.ddni.com/vmsupport/documents/Vaio Messenger Uninstall and Reinstall for Customers.pdf


----------

